# 3d pictures



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi I have a evo 3d and for the life of me I can't figure out where to image host it and post it here. 

Little help?


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

dr.tran said:


> Hi I have a evo 3d and for the life of me I can't figure out where to image host it and post it here.
> 
> Little help?


I think with pictures you can only send them to other evo 3d users. Your best best it to take some 3d video and post them on youtube, anything with 3d capability should be able to get to youtube.


----------

